# Do you have trouble communicating with younger people?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

So, I'm only barely into the 50+ age group, but in the past year I've started to have a really difficult time communicating with younger people (under 40?), especially on-line. I don't know if it's the pandemic, social media, corporate media, changes in society with "cancel culture", etc., or just part of getting old. What's bothering me most is how people just instantly go for personal attacks, insults, etc. "Back in my day" if people did or said those kinds of things to your face, they might be subject to some physical consequences.

More and more, I find myself withdrawing from social media because of this stuff, but I am still somewhat active on message boards like this because there's at least some moderation, and the ability to block or ignore people.

How about you 50+ers? Is this an issue for you? How do you deal with it?


----------



## ZX11 (Dec 24, 2020)

First, it takes practice to have good communication skills. So adjust, keep at it, and perhaps watch some videos on time and true methods. Adjusting is the key. Figure some methods for handling insults/personal attack people that allow you to avoid them. Like glancing at your watch and saying, "whoops, look at the time. Laters."

I haven't noticed it as people are people. But there is a generation gap where they like a Kia with tires mounted to hang outside the fenders and I think a lifted 1990 Toyota mini truck 4x4 with the V6 and king cab is the end all be all.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

_CJ said:


> So, I'm only barely into the 50+ age group, but in the past year I've started to have a really difficult time communicating with younger people (under 40?), especially on-line. I don't know if it's the pandemic, social media, corporate media, changes in society with "cancel culture", etc., or just part of getting old. What's bothering me most is how people just instantly go for personal attacks, insults, etc. "Back in my day" if people did or said those kinds of things to your face, they might be subject to some physical consequences.
> 
> More and more, I find myself withdrawing from social media because of this stuff, but I am still somewhat active on message boards like this because there's at least some moderation, and the ability to block or ignore people.
> 
> How about you 50+ers? Is this an issue for you? How do you deal with it?


Yes, and I'm sure the previous generation had the same problem with us, and so it goes.

What is the answer?

Solve this problem ^ and you will be famous  

Having spent the last week with my daughter (28) and her husband (31), I can attest to the challenges of communicating with younger people.

My answer: Avoid them for the remainder of the time they're staying with us


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

Anyone who had to subject someone to "physical consequences" because he didn't like what they had to say had as much trouble with communication 30 years ago as today.


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

I get exactly what you are saying. I wouldn't say it's just "younger" people though. Just read through some threads on this website or Pinkbike, even worse, and not everybody commenting is 20 something, like wayold's comment for instance, a nicely worded backhanded insult. (Can't wait) It seems like very few people are capable of just reading something online without feeling the need to comment, especially if they can be negative and not add anything of substance. I used to think the MTB community was a really nice close knit community,, it is not, at least anymore. There were 2 "older" probably late 40's early 50's screaming and cussing at each other in the parking lot at a local trail recently. Apparently the guy with his wife/girlfriend thought the single guy cut him a little close when he passed by them somewhere on the trail. It went on for a good 15 minutes in front of kids and families. The parking area is a common area for hiking, picnics etc. not just MTB. My 12 year old son looked at me and said what is wrong with those people. It was an embarrassing display. Social media has destroyed any civility, you are right most people come out of their shells sitting at a keyboard. We started a Facebook account when we moved to TN. to keep up with friends and family up north. If I keep to that it's a really good tool. If it's used to voice opinions then good luck, so I don't. Most of the people I am with are younger, I personally don't have a problem communicating but I have had to adapt to the current "language!" Phrases like "I'll reach out next time we ride" drives me crazy, not crazy but annoys me for some reason. I know it means I'll give you a call, but,,,,,, Get off my grass!!!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

_CJ said:


> So, I'm only barely into the 50+ age group, but in the past year I've started to have a really difficult time communicating with younger people (under 40?), especially on-line. I don't know if it's the pandemic, social media, corporate media, changes in society with "cancel culture", etc., or just part of getting old. What's bothering me most is how people just instantly go for personal attacks, insults, etc. "Back in my day" if people did or said those kinds of things to your face, they might be subject to some physical consequences.
> 
> More and more, I find myself withdrawing from social media because of this stuff, but I am still somewhat active on message boards like this because there's at least some moderation, and the ability to block or ignore people.
> 
> How about you 50+ers? Is this an issue for you? How do you deal with it?


By the numbers.... I'm in a few sizable organizations. Infrastructure director for a small grocery store chain, large MTB chapter leadership, and large private ski area leadership. I'm a forum moderator and manage 2 commercial Facebook pages and some groups.

My boomer cohort and some gen x cohort are the worst as far as angry or attacks. The people I lead and supervise in gen Z and millennials are far more aware of poor behavior online and much better about respecting differences. As infrastructure director I see HR communication and private channels. A lot of anger comes from aging staff who are not competitive or good with change.

Maybe the physically active nature of this group is a better bunch of the everyone I have to deal with. In my day job where nearly everyone goes to grocery stores and each one has 2-300 employees it's not younger people who stand out for bad behavior.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm not 50+ and this is just my personal observation, but everyone is having trouble communicating these days because every conversation seems like it has to be about some hot button issue that's guaranteed to piss someone off. Seriously. I can't go anywhere or do anything without having to hear someone's opinion on politics, the pandemic or anything else that no one really wants to talk about but can't seem to move past. 

It seems like the days of small talk and BS are gone, and they've been replaced with topics that everyone wants to avoid but doesn't. I'm 35 and enjoy talking to my 9 year old more than just about anyone at this point. I'd rather hear her talk about some goofy YouTube video than listen to someone go on and on about why they think "people don't want to work these days". 

Its really making people withdrawal socially I feel like.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

ZX11 said:


> First, it takes practice to have good communication skills. So adjust, keep at it, and perhaps watch some videos on time and true methods. Adjusting is the key. Figure some methods for handling insults/personal attack people that allow you to avoid them. Like glancing at your watch and saying, "whoops, look at the time. Laters."
> 
> I haven't noticed it as people are people. But there is a generation gap where they like a Kia with tires mounted to hang outside the fenders and I think a lifted 1990 Toyota mini truck 4x4 with the V6 and king cab is the end all be all.


What?


----------



## #mtnbykr (Jun 6, 2014)

Later. .....


----------



## JCKID58 (Nov 20, 2017)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I'm not 50+ and this is just my personal observation, but everyone is having trouble communicating these days because every conversation seems like it has to be about some hot button issue that's guaranteed to piss someone off. Seriously. I can't go anywhere or do anything without having to hear someone's opinion on politics, the pandemic or anything else that no one really wants to talk about but can't seem to move past.
> 
> It seems like the days of small talk and BS are gone, and they've been replaced with topics that everyone wants to avoid but doesn't. I'm 35 and enjoy talking to my 9 year old more than just about anyone at this point. I'd rather hear her talk about some goofy YouTube video than listen to someone go on and on about why they think "people don't want to work these days".
> 
> Its really making people withdrawal socially I feel like.


 I will say I have the best conversations with my 12 year old. He has very mature way of looking at the world. He asks in depth questions on most any subject and is willing to learn or push for better answers if he wants more information. He keeps me on my toes for sure. Most of my friends who spend any time with him say he has an old soul. Kids are awesome!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Online forum communication is broken because when people post anonymously all normal social checks are out the window. A similar phenomenon is what spurs road rage.

I have zero problems communicating with people of any age face to face.


----------



## Velorangutan (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't think it's just young people. There is a lot of negativity from people on the internet. THe online culture seems to try and find fault with everything. It's entertaining to see a snowball of people finding fault with something when the original issue or information wasn't even fully understood.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I take online posts with a grain of salt. In real life, people in their 30's cant look you in the eye, text a coherrent text, have thin skin and shake hands with a soft limp wrist. I quit my career in medical and sold the business and now tend bar. My elderly customers are a breath of fresh air telling it like it is.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

_CJ said:


> So, I'm only barely into the 50+ age group, but in the past year I've started to have a really difficult time communicating with younger people (under 40?), especially on-line. I don't know if it's the pandemic, social media, corporate media, changes in society with "cancel culture", etc., or just part of getting old. What's bothering me most is how people just instantly go for personal attacks, insults, etc. "Back in my day" if people did or said those kinds of things to your face, they might be subject to some physical consequences.
> 
> More and more, I find myself withdrawing from social media because of this stuff, but I am still somewhat active on message boards like this because there's at least some moderation, and the ability to block or ignore people.
> 
> How about you 50+ers? Is this an issue for you? How do you deal with it?


Not usually. I prefer the company of younger people. I've always looked to the future for answers and still do so maybe that has something to do with it. 

At 72, I don't feel I have all the answers or even any of the answers just because I'm old. I find too many in my age group seem to think if they did something one way, it's the only way.


----------



## OldSchoolMBer (May 25, 2013)

bitflogger said:


> In my day job where nearly everyone goes to grocery stores and each one has 2-300 employees it's not younger people who stand out for bad behavior.


I work in a similar environment and see the same thing.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I find young people remind me of Victorian wowsers* .
Far too pious for someone raised on the Goons and Monty Python etc.


*Wowser: an ineffably pious person who mistakes this world for a penitentiary and himself for a warder


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

milehi said:


> I take online posts with a grain of salt. In real life, people in their 30's cant look you in the eye, text a coherrent text, have thin skin and shake hands with a soft limp wrist. I quit my career in medical and sold the business and now tend bar. My elderly customers are a breath of fresh air telling it like it is.


Bartender, eh? Assume you've got some good local trails & are willing to show a fellow MTBR adherent & his GF around them.
So... where are we looking to get a post-ride draft or drink one of these days?
=sParty


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> What's bothering me most is how people just instantly go for personal attacks, insults, etc. "Back in my day" if people did or said those kinds of things to your face, they might be subject to some physical consequences.




Do these people actually throw out insults and personal attacks face to face or are you just talking about online experiences?

Also I've found it's real easy to be misinterpreted online too. Combine bad writers with poor readers and it can be a troublesome brew.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

milehi said:


> My elderly customers are a breath of fresh air telling it like it is.


"Confidence is silent, Insecurity is loud"


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Oh look! Older generation complains about the younger generation. Not exactly new news. Now “GET OFF MY LAWN!”


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

_Do you have trouble communicating with younger people?_

I bet it's even harder for boomers when they're blowing past them on their eMtbs.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Older person "tells it like it is" then wonders why he doesn't get along with others... 

Good stuff!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> "Confidence is silent, Insecurity is loud"


Ooooh, that's a memorable axiom.
I better write it down so I don't forget it.
=sParty


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

We fuhkt up the economy.
We fuhkt up the environment.
We fuhkt up politics.
Health care.....
Education.....
Cities....

Old people got nothing of value to "tell" young people. 

We're lucky young people let us live.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nat said:


> Older person "tells it like it is" then wonders why he doesn't get along with others...
> 
> Good stuff!


People who use that phrase seem to not realize "telling it like it is" is really just 'says things I like to hear'.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> Do these people actually throw out insults and personal attacks face to face or are you just talking about online experiences?
> 
> Also I've found it's real easy to be misinterpreted online too. Combine bad writers with poor readers and it can be a troublesome brew.


I'm speaking of online anonymous insults, not usually the kind of stuff that can be misinterpreted. The kind of thing that would earn you a punch in the face in person. I think most states still have "fighting words" on the books, but I doubt most younger people have any knowledge of such things.

.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Telling it like it is, is being brutally honest.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

milehi said:


> Telling it like it is, is being brutally honest.


Its insecure people trying to brashly inject their world view into peoples faces before anyone has a chance to says something that may cause them a brief moment of reflection. The reason people like that are the first to tell you exactly how things are and should be, is because they're terrified someone might say something with merit that makes them have to take a deeper look at themselves. It's 100% insecurity.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Its insecure people trying to brashly inject their world view into peoples faces before anyone has a chance to says something that may cause them a brief moment of reflection. The reason people like that are the first to tell you exactly how things are and should be, is because they're terrified someone might say something with merit that makes them have to take a deeper look at themselves. It's 100% insecurity.


These guys are 20-30 years older than me. I'll listen to their experiences and wisdom...and BS.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> I'm speaking of online anonymous insults, not usually the kind of stuff that can be misinterpreted. The kind of thing that would earn you a punch in the face in person. I think most states still have "fighting words" on the books, but I doubt most younger people have any knowledge of such things.
> 
> .





You don't think boomers are also guilty of throwing out anonymous online insults? This forum is proof that they have no problem with that.


----------



## pedrosalas7 (Apr 2, 2015)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I'm not 50+ and this is just my personal observation, but everyone is having trouble communicating these days because every conversation seems like it has to be about some hot button issue that's guaranteed to piss someone off. Seriously. I can't go anywhere or do anything without having to hear someone's opinion on politics, the pandemic or anything else that no one really wants to talk about but can't seem to move past.
> 
> It seems like the days of small talk and BS are gone, and they've been replaced with topics that everyone wants to avoid but doesn't. I'm 35 and enjoy talking to my 9 year old more than just about anyone at this point. I'd rather hear her talk about some goofy YouTube video than listen to someone go on and on about why they think "people don't want to work these days".
> 
> Its really making people withdrawal socially I feel like.


I'm also not 50+ but also not originally from the US so I notice a lot of things that natives (as in people born here, not just native americans btw) don't. This is one. People feel the need to talk about these kinds of things with everyone, even strangers, and I feel it is just so they can voice their opinions, not out of a genuine curiosity about what the other person thinks.

For example: the other day I was at a car dealership negotiating a car, which I didn't end up buying, and while we were waiting for the credit check the salesman started asking us about politics and "what do you think about "everything that's going on" these days". What the f#ck man, do you even want to make a sale. I didn't mind, just thought it was strange and a poor sales tactic


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Nat said:


> Older person "tells it like it is" then wonders why he doesn't get along with others...
> 
> Good stuff!


More likely "tells it like it was."


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> What?


What he was saying: Keep your opinions to yourself and if it gets tiresome, check your watch and skedaddle!

I can support this ^ message, which is what I'm gonna do for the next few days until my daughter and her husband go home


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

It's social media and the online experience. It's true that people act however they want online, generally without repercussions. People like to act like asses in general online. In real life people are much calmer face to face. Either because they know they would get their ass kicked, or because they'd actually have to confront what an ass they are for saying such rude things to decent people. I would hope most everyone that is an ass online isn't in real life, that it is just their tuff guy persona because no one really knows who they are.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

nOOky said:


> In real life people are much calmer face to face.


It's easier to hate someone from a distance. It's harder to hate someone up close.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

nOOky said:


> It's social media and the online experience. It's true that people act however they want online, generally without repercussions. People like to act like asses in general online. In real life people are much calmer face to face. Either because they know they would get their ass kicked, or because they'd actually have to confront what an ass they are for saying such rude things to decent people. I would hope most everyone that is an ass online isn't in real life, that it is just their tuff guy persona because no one really knows who they are.


I've probably met, rode and raced with 100 MTBR members. There used to be more comraderie here, but, back in the 90's, there was way more crap talking and epic flame wars. It's tame here now. There was also F88 LOL.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

milehi said:


> I've probably met, rode and raced with 100 MTBR members. There used to be more comraderie here, but, back in the 90's, there was way more crap talking and epic flame wars. It's tame here now. There was also F88 LOL.


Maybe more comradery came with being less anonymous, but as the crowds have grown things have gotten a lot more edgy because we're even more anaonymous..

To the OP, if you find the anonymous posts to get under your skin, you may need to take breaks from social media.

The "hurt" is of your own doing, so only you can limit the impact of what others direct toward you.

I find that a 72 hour cooling off period helps me get over butthurt.


----------



## Steamthief (Apr 2, 2005)

My mom, who grew up during the Great Depression, always advised to not bring up sex, politics or religion in polite company.

Seems to me that's all so many want to shout about these days.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

_CJ said:


> So, I'm only barely into the 50+ age group, but in the past year I've started to have a really difficult time communicating with younger people (under 40?), especially on-line. I don't know if it's the pandemic, social media, corporate media, changes in society with "cancel culture", etc., or just part of getting old. What's bothering me most is how people just instantly go for personal attacks, insults, etc. "Back in my day" if people did or said those kinds of things to your face, they might be subject to some physical consequences.
> 
> More and more, I find myself withdrawing from social media because of this stuff, but I am still somewhat active on message boards like this because there's at least some moderation, and the ability to block or ignore people.
> 
> How about you 50+ers? Is this an issue for you? How do you deal with it?


I really don’t think it’s age specific. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C619V (Mar 8, 2021)

I’m 48, NY transplant to San Diego, previously Los Angeles; I had a difficult time adjusting to the lack of etiquette when in conversation.

Topics rarely bother me, political, religious and or personal et al. I respect people don’t share the same beliefs, that’s a given.

It’s the constant distractions people have and have grown accustomed to that disrespect decorum.

This lack of detail, especially with the younger generation but not limited to, I have little patience with.

Why I am comfortable saying, “I truly hate people” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

milehi said:


> Telling it like it is, is being brutally honest.











When Keeping It Real Goes Wrong - Brenda Johnson - Uncensored - Chappelle's Show | Comedy Central US


When keeping it real, always be wary of those keeping it realer.




www.cc.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

C619V said:


> Topics rarely bother me, political, religious and or personal et al. I respect people don’t share the same beliefs, that’s a given.


I used to feel the same way, but lately it seems like people are more interested in telling you how they feel vs having an actual conversation. The most tiring part is that I always feel like I’m being shaken down. Like people are just feeling me out to see if I agree with them or not. It gets old.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

I work remotely because covid. New job, everyones like 12 years old. At first i blamed myself for not being understood, thought some generational thing. I mean sure they have no idea about most good books or movies but basic grockitude is lacking. Stop going off half cocked, make a plan and change it when you get new data. now i realize most of these kids just suck. Theres a few people i get along with fine.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

J.B. Weld said:


> You don't think boomers are also guilty of throwing out anonymous online insults? This forum is proof that they have no problem with that.


oh, for sure, but I guess I just don't travel in boomer circles. Most of the offensive online activity I witness is in groups that are predominantly younger. Little shits who have no idea what they're talking about, and show blatant contempt for those who have been there and done that.

I guess I don't know the ages of most people in this thread, but there are certainly examples of ridiculous behavior that would never be tolerated in person. Trolling with shitty little comments that contribute nothing to the conversation, mocking the comments of others, etc. Maybe it's just an immature mindset that gets smacked out of most people when they're younger, or did, before the internet. You might be right though, maybe it never got smacked out of them, they just learned how to behave, in public, but now with the internet they feel emboldened to act like jackasses again.

.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

eri said:


> I work remotely because covid. New job, everyones like 12 years old. At first i blamed myself for not being understood, thought some generational thing. I mean sure they have no idea about most good books or movies but basic grockitude is lacking. Stop going off half cocked, make a plan and change it when you get new data. now i realize most of these kids just suck. Theres a few people i get along with fine.


Why do they suck?


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

milehi said:


> These guys are 20-30 years older than me. I'll listen to their experiences and wisdom...and BS.


I tended bar for a while, during the 2008 recession, and know exactly what you're talking about. Monday afternoons seemed to be old guy happy hour. Nobody wanted to work that shift, but I loved it. My father was older than most, served in WWII, so I tend to carry a lot of that generation's view of the world.

.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

nah, I avoid a lot of topics with most people.



Steamthief said:


> My mom, who grew up during the Great Depression, always advised to not bring up sex, politics or religion in polite company.
> 
> Seems to me that's all so many want to shout about these days.


There's a massive amount of wisdom in this. I just avoid these topics with the vast, vast majority of people.

I find it's older folks who have the hardest time filtering their discussion topics. My father-in-law is the absolute worst about this. I make no pretenses. when he starts starts up with any of the above, I just get up and leave. My own father has his moments where he can't keep his trap shut about these things, either. I learned a long time ago to avoid certain topics around certain people. It's not hard.

I also have a hard time anytime anyone starts ranting about "telling it how it is" because that's never what it's about. It's always about something that's a wildly complex thing that they've oversimplified and want to hammer their opinion as the only truth. And not only that, they want to be an ass about it.

Internet conversation is...well...internet conversation. Always has been. The rules change somewhat. Partly because of the anonymity, partly because you don't get facial expressions or vocal tone to provide context. None of that has anything to do with age. The worst behavior I've seen has tended to come from people who are less exposed to communicating over the internet (again, this isn't age-dependent).


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

_CJ said:


> oh, for sure, but I guess I just don't travel in boomer circles. Most of the offensive online activity I witness is in groups that are predominantly younger. Little shits who have no idea what they're talking about, and show blatant contempt for those who have been there and done that.
> 
> I guess I don't know the ages of most people in this thread, but there are certainly examples of ridiculous behavior that would never be tolerated in person. Trolling with shitty little comments that contribute nothing to the conversation, mocking the comments of others, etc. Maybe it's just an immature mindset that gets smacked out of most people when they're younger, or did, before the internet. You might be right though, maybe it never got smacked out of them, they just learned how to behave, in public, but now with the internet they feel emboldened to act like jackasses again.




I think you just need to let the mean, vindictive online $hit roll around you. I don't take it seriously.

I also think that if you're consistently experiencing friction from certain age groups then maybe it's time to look at yourself. Just my opinion.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

No problem for myself, I frequently deal with people in their 20-30's and never noticed any problems. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Harold said:


> I find it's older folks who have the hardest time filtering their discussion topics.


On a daily basis I work with people from all age groups and varied backgrounds. It's consistently the older white people who are the most grumpy and eager to share their opinion "about the way things are" even though it has absolutely zero bearing on our business at hand. F-ing shut up already so we can get to work.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

J.B. Weld said:


> I think you just need to let the mean, vindictive online $hit roll around you. I don't take it seriously.
> 
> I also think that if you're consistently experiencing friction from certain age groups then maybe it's time to look at yourself. Just my opinion.


Good point. I recall a few months ago on these forums someone said (paraphrased):
When you go through your day if you encounter a couple assholes, they're probably just assholes.
But as you go through your day if everyone you meet is an asshole, then you're probably the asshole.
=sParty


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

DrDon said:


> When Keeping It Real Goes Wrong - Brenda Johnson - Uncensored - Chappelle's Show | Comedy Central US
> 
> 
> When keeping it real, always be wary of those keeping it realer.
> ...


"Pushing the Real-O-Meter into the red." Ha!


----------



## Zeroselect (Aug 12, 2021)

D. Inoobinati said:


> We fuhkt up the economy.
> We fuhkt up the environment.
> We fuhkt up politics.
> Health care.....
> ...


"Scorched Earth Policy" Fuhkt Em!


----------



## needmorealtitude (Nov 15, 2005)

Steamthief said:


> My mom, who grew up during the Great Depression, always advised to not bring up sex, politics or religion in polite company.
> 
> Seems to me that's all so many want to shout about these days.


In my household, it was money, politics, and religion. Sex was fair game, maybe we were less polite.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I'll take "Topic to avoid in social settings" for $1000, Alex.
And the question is, "What are money, politics, religion & sex?"


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

The 'young people' of today have tremendous emotional IQ and empathy in spades. They navigate da online and social connections with ease that the old folks will never realize. I find them a lot easier than the back-in-the-day memories which too frequently devolved to a fight or pissing contest over stupid nonsense. That said, they don't give AF about old guard hierarchy which drives the geezers nuts. "Listen to me! I'm entitled to be heard! You don't realize...". Lulz. Anyway, once I realized that the youngins' don't have my same value system and it was pointless to try reshape them into what I expected, then it was easy-peasy and more about my own curiosity in what makes them tick. Pick your battles, be adroit when you want to be persuasive. 

Sure, it'd be great to pass down the fictional best of us with the finest qualities we imagine we have - but that's not how it works. They're just fine and as good as they need to be. Some off putting traits no doubt but every generation has the same sort of warts.


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

_CJ said:


> So, I'm only barely into the 50+ age group, but in the past year I've started to have a really difficult time communicating with younger people (under 40?), especially on-line. I don't know if it's the pandemic, social media, corporate media, changes in society with "cancel culture", etc., or just part of getting old. What's bothering me most is how people just instantly go for personal attacks, insults, etc. "Back in my day" if people did or said those kinds of things to your face, they might be subject to some physical consequences.
> 
> More and more, I find myself withdrawing from social media because of this stuff, but I am still somewhat active on message boards like this because there's at least some moderation, and the ability to block or ignore people.
> 
> How about you 50+ers? Is this an issue for you? How do you deal with it?


Hav'nt you noticed thats exactly what happens on here!!


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Steamthief said:


> My mom, who grew up during the Great Depression, always advised to not bring up sex, politics or religion in polite company.
> 
> Seems to me that's all so many want to shout about these days.


Same here, that's why I never understood all of these recent late-night show hosts showing blatant favoritism to one side of the political scale...Why would you want to piss off essentially 50% of your audience? Guess they make so much money they don't have to worry about ratings, dunno.
Maybe I was just younger and didn't pay attention to it but I had no idea what affiliation Johnny Carson and Jay Leno were, they were just funny and poked equally at both sides.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

upstateSC-rider said:


> Same here, that's why I never understood all of these recent late-night show hosts showing blatant favoritism to one side of the political scale...Why would you want to piss off essentially 50% of your audience? Guess they make so much money they don't have to worry about ratings, dunno.
> Maybe I was just younger and didn't pay attention to it but I had no idea what affiliation Johnny Carson and Jay Leno were, they were just funny and poked equally at both sides.


As I generally go to bed when Jonny Carson re-runs are on TV, I've come to the conclusion that he wasn't funny. I know, sacrilege, but true in today's context, imho. Wish they would show Lettermen re-runs. Leno? Don't much care for his comedy, but respect his car game. Today's late night? Just a cog in the propaganda machine of corporate media. No need to watch.


.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

Sparticus said:


> Good point. I recall a few months ago on these forums someone said (paraphrased):
> When you go through your day if you encounter a couple assholes, they're probably just assholes.
> But as you go through your day if everyone you meet is an asshole, then you're probably the asshole.
> =sParty


Make no mistake, I can be an asshole, but most people I meet are not (that I know of). I get along fine with most people I meet in person just fine, even other assholes, but if you want to be an asshole, then we might have a have a problem. 

For the most part though, I block them online. I walk away in person, because at a certain age, you have too much to lose.

.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Carl Mega said:


> The 'young people' of today have tremendous emotional IQ and empathy in spades. They navigate da online and social connections with ease that the old folks will never realize. I find them a lot easier than the back-in-the-day memories which too frequently devolved to a fight or pissing contest over stupid nonsense. That said, they don't give AF about old guard hierarchy which drives the geezers nuts. "Listen to me! I'm entitled to be heard! You don't realize...". Lulz. Anyway, once I realized that the youngins' don't have my same value system and it was pointless to try reshape them into what I expected, then it was easy-peasy and more about my own curiosity in what makes them tick. Pick your battles, be adroit when you want to be persuasive.
> 
> Sure, it'd be great to pass down the fictional best of us with the finest qualities we imagine we have - but that's not how it works. They're just fine and as good as they need to be. Some off putting traits no doubt but every generation has the same sort of warts.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Man all this talk of tv re-runs, Carson & Leno makes me feel like I'm at grandpa's house. No wonder some of you have trouble communicating with them 40 y/o wippersnappers!


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

J.B. Weld said:


> Man all this talk of tv re-runs, Carson & Leno makes me feel like I'm at grandpa's house. No wonder some of you have trouble communicating with them 40 y/o wippersnappers!


I can hear Lawrence Welk playing in the background of this thread.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

D. Inoobinati said:


> We fuhkt up the economy.
> We fuhkt up the environment.
> We fuhkt up politics.
> Health care.....
> ...


What a terrible outlook, geez.


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

With all the talk of "telling it like it is", I'm going to "tell it like it is". 

You enjoy being a crusty old grouch who instigates conflict with younger people. It is part of your self-identity.

You've posted 3 times referring to committing assaults, but it is nothing more than crusty old grouch fantasy role-play.

Somebody young must have really seriously owned you on the internet for you to start this thread. Sorry you got owned. Better luck next time.

Cheers!




_CJ said:


> So, I'm only barely into the 50+ age group, but in the past year I've started to have a really difficult time communicating with younger people (under 40?), especially on-line. I don't know if it's the pandemic, social media, corporate media, changes in society with "cancel culture", etc., or just part of getting old. What's bothering me most is how people just instantly go for personal attacks, insults, etc. "Back in my day" if people did or said those kinds of things to your face, they might be subject to some physical consequences.
> 
> More and more, I find myself withdrawing from social media because of this stuff, but I am still somewhat active on message boards like this because there's at least some moderation, and the ability to block or ignore people.
> 
> How about you 50+ers? Is this an issue for you? How do you deal with it?





_CJ said:


> I'm speaking of online anonymous insults, not usually the kind of stuff that can be misinterpreted. The kind of thing that would earn you a punch in the face in person. I think most states still have "fighting words" on the books, but I doubt most younger people have any knowledge of such things.
> 
> .





_CJ said:


> oh, for sure, but I guess I just don't travel in boomer circles. Most of the offensive online activity I witness is in groups that are predominantly younger. Little shits who have no idea what they're talking about, and show blatant contempt for those who have been there and done that.
> 
> I guess I don't know the ages of most people in this thread, but there are certainly examples of ridiculous behavior that would never be tolerated in person. Trolling with shitty little comments that contribute nothing to the conversation, mocking the comments of others, etc. Maybe it's just an immature mindset that gets smacked out of most people when they're younger, or did, before the internet. You might be right though, maybe it never got smacked out of them, they just learned how to behave, in public, but now with the internet they feel emboldened to act like jackasses again.
> 
> .





_CJ said:


> I tended bar for a while, during the 2008 recession, and know exactly what you're talking about. Monday afternoons seemed to be old guy happy hour. Nobody wanted to work that shift, but I loved it. My father was older than most, served in WWII, so I tend to carry a lot of that generation's view of the world.
> 
> .





_CJ said:


> As I generally go to bed when Jonny Carson re-runs are on TV, I've come to the conclusion that he wasn't funny. I know, sacrilege, but true in today's context, imho. Wish they would show Lettermen re-runs. Leno? Don't much care for his comedy, but respect his car game. Today's late night? Just a cog in the propaganda machine of corporate media. No need to watch.
> 
> 
> .





_CJ said:


> Make no mistake, I can be an asshole, but most people I meet are not (that I know of). I get along fine with most people I meet in person just fine, even other assholes, but if you want to be an asshole, then we might have a have a problem.
> 
> For the most part though, I block them online. I walk away in person, because at a certain age, you have too much to lose.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

r-rocket said:


> With all the talk of "telling it like it is", I'm going to "tell it like it is".
> 
> You enjoy being a crusty old grouch who instigates conflict with younger people. It is part of your self-identity.
> 
> ...



This. 

I had a similar reply written but you nailed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Why do they suck?


Been asking myself that. Good colleges, great grades. Seem to have trouble understanding context for the task. It’d be like if someone stocked a soda machine but put the cans in randomly… um… can you empathize with the person that’s going to buy the product? What is the reason you’re doing the thing you’re doing?

Some are absolute razors but most aren’t really prepared for responsibility.

I’m sorta thinking the big problem is that we’re working with what we have.

From my sample though most ‘not young‘ people are just as lost, just I don’t need to interact with them.


----------



## CyNil_Rider (May 21, 2014)

Skimmed a lot here, but I believe the critical key to effective communication is centered around Listening.
Giving AF about what the person you are listening too is saying will help.
Waiting for a pause in the conversation so you can inject whatever it is you wanted to say, listening is not.
It’s complicated, I know.
Works pretty well for me, irrespective of the age of the person I am talking too.


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

Everything is offensive nowadays... that's the problem.


----------



## underblu (Aug 24, 2021)

So I guess you are not referring to all that hip lingo the youngsters use nowadays daddyo



_CJ said:


> So, I'm only barely into the 50+ age group, but in the past year I've started to have a really difficult time communicating with younger people (under 40?), especially on-line. I don't know if it's the pandemic, social media, corporate media, changes in society with "cancel culture", etc., or just part of getting old. What's bothering me most is how people just instantly go for personal attacks, insults, etc. "Back in my day" if people did or said those kinds of things to your face, they might be subject to some physical consequences.
> 
> More and more, I find myself withdrawing from social media because of this stuff, but I am still somewhat active on message boards like this because there's at least some moderation, and the ability to block or ignore people.
> 
> How about you 50+ers? Is this an issue for you? How do you deal with it?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Stanceslao said:


> Everything is offensive nowadays... that's the problem.


Not really.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Stanceslao said:


> Everything is taken as offensive nowadays... that's the problem.


FIFY


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

No issues here- I work with a number of younger folks. Few need to be taught better manners and most eventually realize that I know some stuff too haha


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

eri said:


> Been asking myself that. Good colleges, great grades. Seem to have trouble understanding context for the task. It’d be like if someone stocked a soda machine but put the cans in randomly… um… can you empathize with the person that’s going to buy the product? What is the reason you’re doing the thing you’re doing?
> 
> Some are absolute razors but most aren’t really prepared for responsibility.
> 
> ...


So they suck at their jobs, or they suck as human beings? Just trying to understand what you're saying.


Stanceslao said:


> Everything is offensive nowadays... that's the problem.


No, it's not. There are a few purple haired extremists out there who like to cry foul about everything. Those people are a very, very small minority.


----------



## Gym123 (Dec 4, 2021)

Anyone who has worked in some kind of service/retail job before the internet knows that people can be extremely bold when they call to complain about something, probably because it's not possible to immediately receive a good ass-kicking. Then, they would be sooo nice when they came in to the place and have a face to face interaction. The internet and social media, specifically, have removed civility from interactions between people who may have been good friends and that's really bad.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't have any trouble communicating at all with younger people for the most part, and I'm a curmudgeon before my time who was born 50 years too late. Of course there is the pothead and scumbag contingent I don't want to communicate with, but that happens at all ages. Most though are affable and I enjoy speaking with them and I find it interesting and often humorous to learn their viewpoints and motivators. Granted, most don't have interesting backgrounds or experiences, but that's a sign of the times with very few people having truly struggled compared to past times. Same can be said of a lot of older people too though.

What I can't understand are the things that deeply interest many of them. Putting in the time to learn a hard skill like play an instrument and create music with others? No thanks, but there is a new iPhone coming out! That's exciting, enough that I might wait in line for it. What? I mean....it's a phone. Taking a car and ripping through the gears to redline with the wind in your hair and finding the edge of control across a sweeper? Nah, but that appliance-on-wheels Tesla, now that is awesome and aspirational. That's the stuff I don't get, and that's okay. For a group that is apparently all about experiences over belongings, most sure don't seem particularly interested in the visceral things that generate adrenaline and dopamine. Again, that may well be most people though. Never been able to understand it in older people either.

I'm honestly concerned for them all though, to be honest. As noted above, the 'purple haired extremist' group is small but very vocal, and WAY too many young people are starting to base their entire identity on their race or sexuality or political bent instead of themselves as a person. These people are starting to self-segregate based on these identities instead of just considering them a facet of the individual, and the power-hungry are more than willing to take advantage of that. It isn't going to end well where that happens. Parts of California already look like the Antebellum South where everything is measured by race and sexuality and legal status, aided and abetted by big tech. The younger generations have to deal with all this.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BadgerOne said:


> Taking a car and ripping through the gears to redline with the wind in your hair and finding the edge of control across a sweeper? Nah, but that appliance-on-wheels Tesla, now that is awesome and aspirational.



I for one am glad that driving like a maniac on public roads isn't quite as cool as it once was. 

Tesla is pretty awesome, makes a 69 GTO seem like a grandma car.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

BadgerOne said:


> I don't have any trouble communicating at all with younger people for the most part, and I'm a curmudgeon before my time who was born 50 years too late. Of course there is the pothead and scumbag contingent I don't want to communicate with, but that happens at all ages. Most though are affable and I enjoy speaking with them and I find it interesting and often humorous to learn their viewpoints and motivators. Granted, most don't have interesting backgrounds or experiences, but that's a sign of the times with very few people having truly struggled compared to past times. Same can be said of a lot of older people too though.
> 
> What I can't understand are the things that deeply interest many of them. Putting in the time to learn a hard skill like play an instrument and create music with others? No thanks, but there is a new iPhone coming out! That's exciting, enough that I might wait in line for it. What? I mean....it's a phone. Taking a car and ripping through the gears to redline with the wind in your hair and finding the edge of control across a sweeper? Nah, but that appliance-on-wheels Tesla, now that is awesome and aspirational. That's the stuff I don't get, and that's okay. For a group that is apparently all about experiences over belongings, most sure don't seem particularly interested in the visceral things that generate adrenaline and dopamine. Again, that may well be most people though. Never been able to understand it in older people either.
> 
> I'm honestly concerned for them all though, to be honest. As noted above, the 'purple haired extremist' group is small but very vocal, and WAY too many young people are starting to base their entire identity on their race or sexuality or political bent instead of themselves as a person. These people are starting to self-segregate based on these identities instead of just considering them a facet of the individual, and the power-hungry are more than willing to take advantage of that. It isn't going to end well where that happens. Parts of California already look like the Antebellum South where everything is measured by race and sexuality and legal status, aided and abetted by big tech. The younger generations have to deal with all this.


Just speaking from my experience again here, but a lot of us millennials grew up watching our parents accumulate a bunch of nonsense "things" and none of it ever seemed to make them any happier. Old cars, RVs, Harleys, lake houses etc. My parents and their friends were always buying crap that ended up just sitting in the garage (and still do), and then a year later they'd be onto something else. The younger generations just didn't carry through with that mindset because we kind of saw that it never went anywhere. 

Im not saying we don't like "things", but as a general rule they need to serve a purpose so that when you're over the new, cool factor they are still useable. Teslas are neat AND they can be daily driven vs the older generations muscle cars that only get drive 2 Sundays a year.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

If there's anything boomers have taught us, it's that older generations are not necessarily wiser.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

J.B. Weld said:


> I for one am glad that driving like a maniac on public roads isn't quite as cool as it once was.
> 
> Tesla is pretty awesome, makes a 69 GTO seem like a grandma car.


I'd say it depends on where you live. Out in the country, it is as cool as it's always been. As for the Tesla, my stepson and his wife have one. It is ridiculously fast, loaded with tech, and after the initial shock of the available torque it is as boring as a refrigerator. No engine sound, no tactile vibrations or rumbles through the controls or chassis, no steering feedback, no mastering the clutch release or heel-and-toe, no car smells, no counter-steering - honestly no fun at all. But different strokes and all that, it's all good. I'm just glad I have a car that's a hoot just running to the store for a quart of milk, cars like that are at the end of an era.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Just speaking from my experience again here, but a lot of us millennials grew up watching our parents accumulate a bunch of nonsense "things" and none of it ever seemed to make them any happier. Old cars, RVs, Harleys, lake houses etc. My parents and their friends were always buying crap that ended up just sitting in the garage (and still do), and then a year later they'd be onto something else. The younger generations just didn't carry through with that mindset because we kind of saw that it never went anywhere.
> 
> Im not saying we don't like "things", but as a general rule they need to serve a purpose so that when you're over the new, cool factor they are still useable. Teslas are neat AND they can be daily driven vs the older generations muscle cars that only get drive 2 Sundays a year.


Lots of truth in this. Boomers threw open the door on conspicuous consumerism and materialistic selfishness. I'm not trashing it, everyone is a sovereign individual who has a right to do what they want with their own resources, but it definitely got a head of steam during that generation.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

BadgerOne said:


> WAY too many young people are starting to base their entire identity on their race or sexuality or political bent instead of themselves as a person. These people are starting to self-segregate based on these identities instead of just considering them a facet of the individual, and the power-hungry are more than willing to take advantage of that.


Is it surprising that people would want to hang out with people similar to themselves? Seems like a natural propensity to me.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> So they suck at their jobs, or they suck as human beings? Just trying to understand what you're saying.


Maybe both? my core point is that there’s a lot of fish in the sea, some generational stuff is because young people haven’t figured out who they are yet, as an individual, and find themselves in strange circumstances. Translates as rougher interactions, on average. It’s the really lost ones that stand out. I’m thinking that’s the big generational difference I see (Which is to say, there isn’t one.)

I remember when I was a kid thinking everything would change when my gen got the reins. No more dumb ads on tv, no more pro sports, no more religion, fair taxes, fight corruption, find honest politicians, the obviously broken stuff would go away. Well… that Dint happen. Instead my age group fell into the same world and enthusiastically ignored the idiocy, followed their human instincts. Now we’re denying climate change, denying the virus, denying the moon landings.

I think it’s great that younger folks are trying something different but I’ve no hope that humanity is changing. Looks like we reached a limit as a species about 4000 years ago.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

C619V said:


> I’m 48, NY transplant to San Diego, previously Los Angeles; I had a difficult time adjusting to the lack of etiquette when in conversation.
> 
> Topics rarely bother me, political, religious and or personal et al. I respect people don’t share the same beliefs, that’s a given.
> 
> ...


Learning comes with age, respect is about learning, sadly once we learn enough to respect others we’re old.

It’s not realistic to ask young people to be wise before their age, we weren’t any different at their age …selective memory is likely muting your memory 😆

You guys sound like old people, complaining about the previous generation, maybe you’re the ones that need to rethink how you react to the younger generation?

I find it best to ignore what you don’t like or find a silver lining, ie laugh about it when it strikes you as appalling 👍


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

eri said:


> Maybe both? my core point is that there’s a lot of fish in the sea, some generational stuff is because young people haven’t figured out who they are yet, as an individual, and find themselves in strange circumstances. Translates as rougher interactions, on average. It’s the really lost ones that stand out. I’m thinking that’s the big generational difference I see (Which is to say, there isn’t one.)
> 
> I remember when I was a kid thinking everything would change when my gen got the reins. No more dumb ads on tv, no more pro sports, no more religion, fair taxes, fight corruption, find honest politicians, the obviously broken stuff would go away. Well… that Dint happen. Instead my age group fell into the same world and enthusiastically ignored the idiocy, followed their human instincts. Now we’re denying climate change, denying the virus, denying the moon landings.
> 
> I think it’s great that younger folks are trying something different but I’ve no hope that humanity is changing. Looks like we reached a limit as a species about 4000 years ago.


Synopsis: everybody sucks?


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Everybody sucks but some suck more than the rest.
=sParty


----------



## C619V (Mar 8, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> Learning comes with age, respect is about learning, sadly once we learn enough to respect others we’re old.
> 
> It’s not realistic to ask young people to be wise before their age, we weren’t any different at their age …selective memory is likely muting your memory
> 
> ...


That’s the disconnect though, regardless of age; being distracted while in a conversation is just bad tact. 

As for the reply made bottling me up as some grumpy old man that reacts negatively to the younger generation is far from the truth, and I feel you were heavily influenced by other replies; mine was just about being distracted, and having little patience with that distraction doesn’t equal someone flying half cocked in an irate manner.

Not everyone is emotionally immature, especially this old fart  even if they’re distracted. 

I can openly say I hate people, doesn’t equal some hermit old man dead set in old guard mentality, and voicing the only fault I believe the younger generation has (and not limited to just them) is a far cry from the bias many of my age peers have.

Anyhoo, tolerance and patience, toe/May/toe toe/mot/toe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

I’m 32 and I don’t talk to anyone unless it’s about bikes, but only mountain bikes. None of your “ooh I cycle to work” crap. Get lost hippie.


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

BadgerOne said:


> I'd say it depends on where you live. Out in the country, it is as cool as it's always been. As for the Tesla, my stepson and his wife have one. It is ridiculously fast, loaded with tech, and after the initial shock of the available torque it is as boring as a refrigerator. No engine sound, no tactile vibrations or rumbles through the controls or chassis, no steering feedback, no mastering the clutch release or heel-and-toe, no car smells, no counter-steering - honestly no fun at all. But different strokes and all that, it's all good. I'm just glad I have a car that's a hoot just running to the store for a quart of milk, cars like that are at the end of an era.


I agree, but what I observe is, many users (I'm not saying everybody) of these electric vehicles are the ones who try to push everybody to use electrics - "because it's good for the environment" ... and these are similar to the purple haired and rainbow people who are loud and want everyone to be like them (again, I'm not saying all of them).

Electric vehicles "must" be fun to drive, I don't care... my gas powered vehicle is too, and I do my own oil changes and other maintenance, and it's very satisfying to do.

Anyway, I just stumbled on a video with a guy with his tesla who didn't want to pay $22,000 for repairs


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Stanceslao said:


> ... and these are similar to the purple haired and rainbow people who are loud and want everyone to be like them (again, I'm not saying all of them).


But you’re stereotyping and people who stereotype are dicks.
Get it?  
=sParty


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

Sparticus said:


> But you’re stereotyping and people who stereotype are dicks.
> Get it?
> =sParty


No I'm not, why are you "assuming" I am? Why do you "feel" that way? and maybe you "feel" and are "offended" for them? 

Peace!


----------



## r-rocket (Jun 23, 2014)

Stanceslao said:


> Anyway, I just stumbled on a video with a guy with his tesla who didn't want to pay $22,000 for repairs



What you found was somebody who intentionally story-boarded a media stunt in order to monitize clicks from enough suckers to make a profit.

Did you click on it and fall for buying into it as if it were real so that you would repost it as if it were legit? Did you not recognize it is just a money-making stunt dreamed up to go viral and harvest clicks? You just fell for the showmanship. Nothing new. P.T. Barnum got suckers to believe in all kinds of stunts in order to profit off them too.

The guy runs a channel where he buys stuff so that he can blow them up with the hopes of making a profit off blowing stuff up on youtube. The only connection to Tesla is that anything with the word "Tesla" in it guarantees lots of hits == profit.

Peace!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

A) You guys are a bunch of whiny old fucks.

2) "Talk ****, get hit" is still a thing within a hundred miles or so of Boston. 

C) Get off my lawn


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Nat said:


> Is it surprising that people would want to hang out with people similar to themselves? Seems like a natural propensity to me.


“I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member”

― Groucho Marx


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

slapheadmofo said:


> A) You guys are a bunch of whiny old fucks.
> 
> 2) "Talk ****, get hit" is still a thing within a hundred miles or so of Boston.
> 
> C) Get off my lawn


A-2-C -- I see what you did there.
Made it bike related -- nice work.
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I find it funny that people are complaining abut how other people act, as if complaining will change it.

The only thing you can change is yourself.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nurse Ben said:


> The only thing I can change is myself.


FIFY, Ben.  
=sParty


----------



## RETROROCKS (Sep 25, 2004)

The big part of this problem is that we have given people a new right in this country!
The right to "not have your feelings hurt" !!!
I see people all [email protected] hurt over stuff we would just laugh off or just disagree with back in the day!
All of this is creating more division in this country!!


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Nat said:


> Is it surprising that people would want to hang out with people similar to themselves? Seems like a natural propensity to me.


Not even remotely what I wrote nor implied. It's not active association, it's active disassociation based on characteristics over which the affected individual has no control. It should alarm any sensible person and I pity those who think this is somehow good or acceptable.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

BadgerOne said:


> Not even remotely what I wrote nor implied. It's not active association, it's active disassociation based on characteristics over which the affected individual has no control. It should alarm any sensible person and I pity those who think this is somehow good or acceptable.


I agree with your overall point, but I have to side with the younger folks on this one again. Boomers seem to be the worst when it comes to writing people off who don't have the same beliefs as them. I have seen countless people in that generation write off friends, coworkers and even their own kids over stupid stuff like politics and religion. I've seen my aunts and uncles do it, I have seen friends parents do it and the older folks seem to be the ones that have a "my way or the highway" mentality.

That being the case, what are younger people supposed to do other than hang out with people who identify the same way they do? Look at just how many people under the age of 40 came out of the closet as gay and had most of the boomers in their family write them off... and people wonder why the LGBTQ community is so tight knit. It's the same situation with a lot of groups of people out there.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

C619V said:


> That’s the disconnect though, regardless of age; being distracted while in a conversation is just bad tact.


Are you sure that what you are saying is interesting to the recipient? If someone seems distracted when I'm talking to them then I have to consider that they might just not be interested in whatever I'm talking about.

Also, if someone rambles on about something I might lose interest and excuse myself. Old folks are notorious for including _way _too much irrelevant info when they converse. 



BadgerOne said:


> Not even remotely what I wrote nor implied. *It's not active association, it's active disassociation based on characteristics over which the affected individual has no control.* It should alarm any sensible person and I pity those who think this is somehow good or acceptable.


Hmmmm. I didn't pick up that distinction from your previous post. Thinking, thinking...


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> to writing people off who don't have the same beliefs as them.


From where I sit, the only thing that has changed is what people are being shunned for and who now has a voice. Even in this thread, there's an undercurrent of outrage because other people decided they don't like their 'ways'. Their feelings are hurt and, oh boy, are they going to write about it here. Fantastic irony.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

.


eri said:


> no more pro sports, no more religion,



Your gen sounds pretty intolerant.
Congrats on the failures.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

RETROROCKS said:


> I wanna be a jackass and nobody has any right to call me out for it!


FIFY


----------



## C619V (Mar 8, 2021)

Nat said:


> Are you sure that what you are saying is interesting to the recipient? If someone seems distracted when I'm talking to them then I have to consider that they might just not be interested in whatever I'm talking about.
> 
> Also, if someone rambles on about something I might lose interest and excuse myself. Old folks are notorious for including _way _too much irrelevant info when they converse.
> 
> ...


That’s conversational etiquette though, and the disconnect I speak of.

It’s polite the way you mentioned to just excuse yourself, but to be occupied with your phone, eyes wandering et al is just rude.

Again, I want to reiterate, it’s not only the younger generation I feel are to occupied conversationally, just ones I’ve experienced this more with than others.

Just look at crowds wherever you are, even couples, they are conversationally distracted peering into their phones, eyes wandering, needing every waking moment filled with something digitally fed to them, rather experience what is happening directly next to them.

And they chalk it up as multi-tasking, but generally respond with “huh” 

This doesn’t keep me from conversations, I know generational interests are as vast as the ocean, what one age specific individual sees trivial to another can be important; just like myself and my belief of conversational etiquette 

Now if you would excuse me, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Phones are definitely a big issue for my generation and younger. My old neighbor who’s my age always wants you hang out, and he’s horrible about it. To the point that I always just tell him I’m busy. He’ll talk at you for a solid couple minutes, and as soon as he’s done and you start to respond he will just open his phone and completely disconnect from the conversation. It’s rude as hell and I feel bad because my wife and his wife get along super well, but I can only deal with one sided conversation for so long.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I remember sitting by myself at a conference one morning texting with my family back at home. Some random other attendee (he was in his 60s) walked by and commented, "Everyone's on their phones nowadays." 

Ummmm, 🖕? Who asked you?




C619V said:


> That’s conversational etiquette though, and the disconnect I speak of.


Yeah, if you're both willing participants in a conversation then it would be rude to scroll your phone (unless you both wanted to, for example to look up something you were talking about).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Phones are definitely a big issue for my generation and younger.


I recall being at a trivia night (don't judge me) a few years ago. What I noticed was that the younger folks in their 20s to 30s all had their phones put away. It was only us older guys on our phones looking up answers and cheating... J/K


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I agree with your overall point, but I have to side with the younger folks on this one again. Boomers seem to be the worst when it comes to writing people off who don't have the same beliefs as them. I have seen countless people in that generation write off friends, coworkers and even their own kids over stupid stuff like politics and religion. I've seen my aunts and uncles do it, I have seen friends parents do it and the older folks seem to be the ones that have a "my way or the highway" mentality.
> 
> That being the case, what are younger people supposed to do other than hang out with people who identify the same way they do? Look at just how many people under the age of 40 came out of the closet as gay and had most of the boomers in their family write them off... and people wonder why the LGBTQ community is so tight knit. It's the same situation with a lot of groups of people out there.


Clearly you guys aren't getting it. I'm not talking about differences in worldview, stubbornness, incompatibility of personality, an inability to communicate effectively or any of that stuff relating to ones character or choices. I'll lay it out, because I guess I have to. I'm saying groups of people self-segragating, someone saying I'm going to actively exclude anyone who has a different skin color, or who do things differently with their genitalia than I do, or whatever other thing people were born with and is not a choice. This kind of thing is happening, and a lot more often now. Hence my point that these little microcosms in places that promote this stuff are the new Antebellum South. It's ugly, it's stupid, it was back then and it is now. 

It's a totally different group than the ones you're talking about. Yeah, a lot of Boomers did or do a lot of what you're pointing out. So has every other group across time and it will continue to happen throughout time. They are the ones who suffer for their actions. But I can tell you that in whatever generation I'm in (47) I don't recall ever seeing or knowing of anyone who would self-segregate this way and wrap their entire identity in their skin color or sexual preference or whatever. They never acted like we're all different species like is happening now. They were just normal everyday people that happeded to be [insert birth characteristic here].


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

BadgerOne said:


> Clearly you guys aren't getting it. I'm not talking about differences in worldview, stubbornness, incompatibility of personality, an inability to communicate effectively or any of that stuff relating to ones character or choices. I'll lay it out, because I guess I have to. I'm saying groups of people self-segragating, someone saying I'm going to actively exclude anyone who has a different skin color, or who do things differently with their genitalia than I do, or whatever other thing people were born with and is not a choice. This kind of thing is happening, and a lot more often now. Hence my point that these little microcosms in places that promote this stuff are the new Antebellum South. It's ugly, it's stupid, it was back then and it is now.
> 
> It's a totally different group than the ones you're talking about. Yeah, a lot of Boomers did or do a lot of what you're pointing out. So has every other group across time and it will continue to happen throughout time. They are the ones who suffer for their actions. But I can tell you that in whatever generation I'm in (47) I don't recall ever seeing or knowing of anyone who would self-segregate this way and wrap their entire identity in their skin color or sexual preference or whatever. They never acted like we're all different species like is happening now. They were just normal everyday people that happeded to be [insert birth characteristic here].





Sorry but I'm still not totally clear, are you saying that this self-segregation thing is a new phenomenon among young people? If so I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Carl Mega (Jan 17, 2004)

BadgerOne said:


> This kind of thing is happening, and a lot more often now.


I'm sort of lost on your point. Give an actual example - not your impression of what is happening, like an actual instance.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

J.B. Weld said:


> Sorry but I'm still not totally clear, are you saying that this self-segregation thing is a new phenomenon among young people? If so I'm not seeing it.


Yes, segregation is definitely a millennial and Gen Z thing. It may get so bad they have to pass some sort of act protecting civil rights one day. /s

This thread is unreal.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

BadgerOne said:


> Clearly you guys aren't getting it. I'm not talking about differences in worldview, stubbornness, incompatibility of personality, an inability to communicate effectively or any of that stuff relating to ones character or choices. I'll lay it out, because I guess I have to. I'm saying groups of people self-segragating, someone saying I'm going to actively exclude anyone who has a different skin color, or who do things differently with their genitalia than I do, or whatever other thing people were born with and is not a choice. This kind of thing is happening, and a lot more often now. Hence my point that these little microcosms in places that promote this stuff are the new Antebellum South. It's ugly, it's stupid, it was back then and it is now.
> 
> It's a totally different group than the ones you're talking about. Yeah, a lot of Boomers did or do a lot of what you're pointing out. So has every other group across time and it will continue to happen throughout time. They are the ones who suffer for their actions. But I can tell you that in whatever generation I'm in (47) I don't recall ever seeing or knowing of anyone who would self-segregate this way and wrap their entire identity in their skin color or sexual preference or whatever. They never acted like we're all different species like is happening now. They were just normal everyday people that happeded to be [insert birth characteristic here].


Have you asked them why they do that? Have you ever been a minority for a prolonged period of time with no option for an easy exit? If you lived on a reservation, or say Harlem or Thailand for a couple of years then I would give your point of view more credibility. Personally when I’m with the dominant culture I sometimes feel there is a overt and covert need to conform. It’s not as bad as it used to be. Ironically, it’s not just conservatives that behave that way. Ultimately, someone will intentionally or unintentionally say something offensive. When I hear arguments like yours I’m suspicious that the underlying goal is to get me to come over to your team. But if you do, don’t do or say anything that will make us feel uncomfortable. 

Obviously the above contains many assumptions and I’m hoping that your point is to promote dialogue and understanding. But man, it can be hard dealing with the ignorance regarding your culture, sexuality or what ever. And it’s not my job to educate people. I’m not the designated representative for my culture and cultures are not monolithic. And some people just don’t want to learn. They want validation for their beliefs. 

But at the end of the day one has to get in there and mix it up. Ultimately realizing that others who are different are not your enemy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Tribalism has been going on since the beginning of time. It still is today, more so in third world countries. The dominant tribe commits ungodly dominance over the smaller, weaker tribe. We don’t see it near as bad in our somewhat safe 1st world, developed countries.
It would be nice if we could all coexist, but apparently it just isn’t human nature sad to say


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

J.B. Weld said:


> Sorry but I'm still not totally clear, are you saying that this self-segregation thing is a new phenomenon among young people? If so I'm not seeing it.


Just like dogs are programmed to butter up people with those cute submissive eyes, teen girls are designed to form cliques and be mean. I thought its the same with everyone, our instinct is to form bands and then self-promote. The honorable and difficult thing is to not do that.

I didn't realize we were talking about explicit racism though. Maybe OP is onto a whole different sort of bad crowd. The younger gen these days seem pretty caught up in their pronouns. I slip up sometimes but they're pretty forgiving - like Parisians can be if you at least try and talk french at them.

I can't count the number of places I've been where one group considers another to be worse than dogs. Groups rub each other the wrong way for a while and the other side become demons.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

When communicating with others who are of a different generation, culture, whatever... I find the best way to find common ground is to ask them what they are passionate about and then let them talk about it. Maybe it is not something you care too much about, maybe it is not something you have ever heard of. Either way being patient and letting them talk will invite them to show interest in what you are passionate about. Maybe you find commonalities, or maybe you learn something new?

Try that the next time you are paired with someone from another generation or culture.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ageism sucks at any age. Pretty much all the -isms suck.

I experienced it when I was younger and I experience it now that I'm older. All I can do is listen, be respectful and work collaboratively


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DrDon said:


> I’m not the designated representative for my culture and cultures are not monolithic.


A couple facts that far too few people are willing to accept.



DrDon said:


> But at the end of the day one has to get in there and mix it up. Ultimately realizing that others who are different are not your enemy.


This.

I regularly find myself as the oldest/whitest/straightest person in the room in social situations. 
Which is how I learned the facts quoted above.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Alcohol. Drink it. Get along with anyone…till they piss you off. Then go for a ride.


----------



## azjonboy (Dec 21, 2006)

Some interesting thoughts by everyone. I have found that if my mindset is ‘ everyone is doing the best they can at that particular time in their life’, I can relate better and think of them in a more positive light.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Gutch said:


> Alcohol. Drink it. Get along with anyone…till they piss you off. Then go for a ride.


... and after that, share a post-ride beer. 🍻
=sParty


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> ... and after that, share a post-ride beer. 🍻
> =sParty


Yes 🍺 see, life’s simple.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes. Encourage those youngsters to get ripped. Before & after rides.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Yes. Encourage those youngsters to get ripped. Before & after rides.


Well, 'youngsters' in this case seems to be everyone below 50, so...


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> Well, 'youngsters' in this case seems to be everyone below 50, so...




lol, no kidding. Now excuse me while I get back to watching Good Morning America on my television set.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

slapheadmofo said:


> Well, 'youngsters' in this case seems to be everyone below 50, so...


Right. Kids, listen up. It’s ok to indulge in beverages post ride only. I DO NOT encourage pre ride adult beverage hydration. If you need to hydrate before an event, start drinking beer 3-4 days earlier than your event. Do not drink on event day. This way you can blow up on your first climb, turn around and go enjoy your post ride drinks.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

J.B. Weld said:


> lol, no kidding. Now excuse me while I get back to watching Good Morning America on my television set.


Console TV?


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Sparticus said:


> Console TV?



Of course


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Right. Kids, listen up. It’s ok to indulge in beverages post ride only. I DO NOT encourage pre ride adult beverage hydration.


Amateur.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

J.B. Weld said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 1963327


Makes me miss Ye Olde Magnavox.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Gutch said:


> Right. Kids, listen up. It’s ok to indulge in beverages post ride only. I DO NOT encourage pre ride adult beverage hydration. If you need to hydrate before an event, start drinking beer 3-4 days earlier than your event. Do not drink on event day. This way you can blow up on your first climb, turn around and go enjoy your post ride drinks.


My friend and I won our age groups in the CA St DH series drinking all day at all the events, but it was only Coors Light.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

milehi said:


> My friend and I won our age groups in the CA St DH series drinking all day at all the events, but it was only Coors Light.


Nice!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

slapheadmofo said:


> Amateur.


Whiskey, not beer.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Yesterday I had to go to the mall to have a phone repair. Verizon no longer does screen fixes. The amount of people, of all ages that bumped into me with no situational awareness was incredible. I hadn't been in there in over a decade and left with a broken screen. It was like Dawn of the Dead from the 70's in there.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

milehi said:


> Yesterday I had to go to the mall to have a phone repair. Verizon no longer does screen fixes. The amount of people, of all ages that bumped into me with no situational awareness was incredible. I hadn't been in there in over a decade and left with a broken screen. It was like Dawn of the Dead from the 70's in there.


Damn, you’re brave. I’d rather have an IRS audit or get kicked in the nutz than go to the mall or Wal Mart.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Are there still malls???


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Nat said:


> Are there still malls???


What I find interesting is the local malls that are still around seem to be doing really well foot traffic wise.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

jeremy3220 said:


> What I find interesting is the local malls that are still around seem to be doing really well foot traffic wise.


Our remaining malls in Bend are mostly vacant. We do have a vibrant outdoor mall and downtown area for people to congregate though.

I stopped in the Lloyd Center Mall in Portland a few weeks ago to kill time when we were in the area and it was just a really sad scene. I think there were like six businesses still hanging on for dear life. Everything else was locked up and it looked similar to the photo in this article: Lloyd Center lender plans to repossess, redevelop historic Portland mall property


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Gutch said:


> Damn, you’re brave. I’d rather have an IRS audit or get kicked in the nutz than go to the mall or Wal Mart.


I've never been in a Wall Mart*. The mall I went to was packed. I grew up next to and went all the time for the arcade in the early 80's. I was kicked out more times than I can remember for riding my skateboard through it with security on my tail. Then they got golf carts and I got a road bike LOL. I didn't ride that inside though. I had them chase me through the parking structures. 
*I'm going to one for glasses this weekend...in San Bernardino...per the wife It should be an experience.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Used to love the arcades! I skated also, ran a shop in Downtown Toronto. Got to street skate with the whole Powell Peralta team. Best day of my 16th year!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Gutch said:


> Used to love the arcades! I skated also, ran a shop in Downtown Toronto. Got to street skate with the whole Powell Peralta team. Best day of my 16th year!


Wife got me a reissue Caballero deck, Indy trucks and bearings, and Bones wheels for me for Christmas. I'm waiting for the weather to clear. Mom asked why a 51 year old needs a skateboard. Well, we have a skate park in town. I grew up skating the pools and ditches in Socal in the mid 80's.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

C619V said:


> Again, I want to reiterate, it’s not only the younger generation I feel are to occupied conversationally, just ones I’ve experienced this more with than others.


EVERYBODY has this problem these days.

The distractions are ever-present and the only people who don't get pulled in are the people who make it a point not to get pulled into their phones. Doesn't matter what age they are.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Sweet, same age here. I tried jumping on an old SC deck I had and about lost my s—-t! I wish I still had that coordination and all those decks! That’s a solid set up. Awesome wife!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Harold said:


> EVERYBODY has this problem these days.
> 
> The distractions are ever-present and the only people who don't get pulled in are the people who make it a point not to get pulled into their phones. Doesn't matter what age they are.


Agree 100%. Our family, no phones or electronics at the dinner table. Exception- ebikes! Jk 😜


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

milehi said:


> Yesterday I had to go to the mall to have a phone repair. Verizon no longer does screen fixes. The amount of people, of all ages that bumped into me with no situational awareness was incredible. I hadn't been in there in over a decade and left with a broken screen. It was like Dawn of the Dead from the 70's in there.


I'm convinced that people have some kind of magnetism (not from that!) that attracts other people. Last week I had to pick up my daughter from the airport. I decided to wait outside, in the least crowded area I could find. It was about 30ft from the curb to the doors and yet people would still walk within a foot or two of me, with no one else immediately around me that they needed to avoid. Similar experience in Japan waiting on a train platform late at night. Guy walks by me and brushes me despite the huge empty space all around me. And no, in Japan it would not purposely be done as a challenge like might happen in other countries.


----------



## C619V (Mar 8, 2021)

Harold said:


> EVERYBODY has this problem these days.
> 
> The distractions are ever-present and the only people who don't get pulled in are the people who make it a point not to get pulled into their phones. Doesn't matter what age they are.


Not everyone has this issue, but yes distractions are ever present regardless of age. 

Most people quoting me are missing this one significant point I make in all my replies… that it’s not limited to the younger generation, just my observation that it’s more prevalent with the younger.

Can’t recall me saying anything negative about the younger generation that also wasn’t inclusive of older 

As for making it a point to not get pulled in, I would have to disagree… for me at least.

Making something a point either for or against is acknowledging there is that issue and you’re trying or attempting to correct.

If you’re not distracted with the company you’re with or the conversation you’re in, what point is being made? 

As with me replying to you, had no idea til I heard a text from my younger sibling and saw the notification icon when I picked up my phone… otherwise it was face down on my bench while I was tooling with my older bike.

Anyway, have a rad day!

And please excuse me… again 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I’m convinced we ride to get away from people.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

C619V said:


> Not everyone has this issue, but yes distractions are ever present regardless of age.
> 
> Most people quoting me are missing this one significant point I make in all my replies… that it’s not limited to the younger generation, just my observation that it’s more prevalent with the younger.
> 
> ...


Your thread title puts it squarely on younger people. That's your big point. You put in older people as an aside, so it's definitely less of a point. Most people here are telling you that they're not seeing huge discrepancies, and oftentimes older folks are worse about it.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Nat said:


> Our remaining malls in Bend are mostly vacant. We do have a vibrant outdoor mall and downtown area for people to congregate though.
> 
> I stopped in the Lloyd Center Mall in Portland a few weeks ago to kill time when we were in the area and it was just a really sad scene. I think there were like six businesses still hanging on for dear life. Everything else was locked up and it looked similar to the photo in this article: Lloyd Center lender plans to repossess, redevelop historic Portland mall property


There's been a multitude of shootings there. Crazy how fast neighborhoods change. If I remember correctly I've heard that plan to revamp it fell through.

I live near Washington square Mall. Well not really near but between 217 and Hall boulevard which are thoroughfares to get to it. Holiday traffic becomes absolutely insane about a month out.

Then there are other areas with large mini mall complexes and big box stores that have been completely closed down. It seems at least locally it's the dynamic and trajectory of the neighborhoods where the malls were built that dictate their survival. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

WHALENARD said:


> There's been a multitude of shootings there. Crazy how fast neighborhoods change. If I remember correctly I've heard that plan to revamp it fell through.
> 
> I live near Washington square Mall. Well not really near but between 217 and Hall boulevard which are thoroughfares to get to it. Holiday traffic becomes absolutely insane about a month out.
> 
> ...


Wow, nuts. I remember thinking that the Lloyd Center mall was pretty snazzy back in the mid-2000s, with the ice rink and all.


----------



## C619V (Mar 8, 2021)

Harold said:


> Your thread title puts it squarely on younger people. That's your big point. You put in older people as an aside, so it's definitely less of a point. Most people here are telling you that they're not seeing huge discrepancies, and oftentimes older folks are worse about it.


My thread? 

I think you’re distracted  (I jest) 

I’m just a participant.

As for the OP’s question, which has morphed somewhat… I responded with my observations. Articulated it, and defended my observations with examples.

Anyway, you can respond, or not. I’m going to distract myself intentionally and finish my project I started with my older bike, grab a beer and relax with a good book.

Cause that’s what old people do  I guess 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Nat said:


> Wow, nuts. I remember thinking that the Lloyd Center mall was pretty snazzy back in the mid-2000s, with the ice rink and all.


Me too, and it was. 
How you go from that to what we have now is difficult to comprehend. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

WHALENARD said:


> Me too, and it was.
> How you go from that to what we have now is difficult to comprehend.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I lived there from 93 to 02. Is it that bad?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

milehi said:


> I lived there from 93 to 02. Is it that bad?


I think it largely depends where you are but anybody who could afford to get out of downtown has including businesses that have been there forever. With that said if you haven't been through Old Town, the I-5 corridor, or the riverfront since '02 I think you'd be pretty f**** blown away with what's there now. Old Town literally looks like something out of an apocalypse movie, it's surreal. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

WHALENARD said:


> I think it largely depends where you are but anybody who could afford to get out of downtown has including businesses that have been there forever. With that said if you haven't been through Old Town, the I-5 corridor, or the riverfront since '02 I think you'd be pretty f**** blown away with what's there now. Old Town literally looks like something out of an apocalypse movie, it's surreal.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I flew into PDX in '19 and the riverfront was a sea of blue tarps looking out the window on final decent, but that's any city on the west coast.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

My wife and daughter (during our tech-free dinner) were telling me about their experience at the gym today and it made me think of this thread. While they were working out some old dude (72 y/o because he made sure to tell everyone) was walking around giving unsolicited workout tips and form advice to everyone. My wife and daughter were laughing about it because after awhile they'd see him coming their way and they'd hop off the machine and scoot away to another machine before he could get to them, and he'd redirect to some other victim. He apparently wasn't able to pick up on any "leave me alone while I work out" body language cues from anyone.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

milehi said:


> ... PDX ... was a sea of blue tarps ...


I have a buddy who refers to blue tarps as the Oregon State Flag.
Funny ... not funny.
=sParty


----------



## Calsun (May 12, 2021)

A woman who worked for me and had arrived a year earlier to California from India (the best IT people seemed to come from India) when I asked her what she missed with being in the U.S. and she said the civility and the spirituality of her country and I could relate. In the years since the situation has gotten far worse in this country, regardless of age.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Sparticus said:


> I have a buddy who refers to blue tarps as the Oregon State Flag.
> Funny ... not funny.
> =sParty


Lol, I like that. Think I'll be adopting it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mmveets (Nov 2, 2021)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Its insecure people trying to brashly inject their world view into peoples faces before anyone has a chance to says something that may cause them a brief moment of reflection. The reason people like that are the first to tell you exactly how things are and should be, is because they're terrified someone might say something with merit that makes them have to take a deeper look at themselves. It's 100% insecurity.


Way to tell it like it is


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

Calsun said:


> A woman who worked for me and had arrived a year earlier to California from India (the best IT people seemed to come from India) when I asked her what she missed with being in the U.S. and she said the civility and the spirituality of her country and I could relate. In the years since the situation has gotten far worse in this country, regardless of age.


Well, India has their issues……


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Calsun said:


> A woman who worked for me and had arrived a year earlier to California from India (the best IT people seemed to come from India) when I asked her what she missed with being in the U.S. and she said the civility and the spirituality of her country and I could relate. In the years since the situation has gotten far worse in this country, regardless of age.



America has its warts, but holy hell, so does India. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

J.B. Weld said:


> Of course
> 
> View attachment 1963327



"If your new TV sits on top of your old TV, you might be a red neck!" Jeff Foxworthy


We had a very similar one growing up, but it had a dial instead of a number pad


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

cyclelicious said:


> "If your new TV sits on top of your old TV, you might be a red neck!" Jeff Foxworthy
> 
> 
> We had a very similar one growing up, but it had a dial instead of a number pad


When I was a kid, I was the remote.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

milehi said:


> When I was a kid, I was the remote.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

What was the question?!

(apologies if that joke was already floated)


----------



## Arm&Hammer (Dec 19, 2020)

I find the randos sus.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

BadgerOne said:


> Clearly you guys aren't getting it. I'm not talking about differences in worldview, stubbornness, incompatibility of personality, an inability to communicate effectively or any of that stuff relating to ones character or choices. I'll lay it out, because I guess I have to. I'm saying groups of people self-segragating, someone saying I'm going to actively exclude anyone who has a different skin color, or who do things differently with their genitalia than I do, or whatever other thing people were born with and is not a choice. This kind of thing is happening, and a lot more often now. Hence my point that these little microcosms in places that promote this stuff are the new Antebellum South. It's ugly, it's stupid, it was back then and it is now.
> 
> It's a totally different group than the ones you're talking about. Yeah, a lot of Boomers did or do a lot of what you're pointing out. So has every other group across time and it will continue to happen throughout time. They are the ones who suffer for their actions. But I can tell you that in whatever generation I'm in (47) I don't recall ever seeing or knowing of anyone who would self-segregate this way and wrap their entire identity in their skin color or sexual preference or whatever. They never acted like we're all different species like is happening now. They were just normal everyday people that happeded to be [insert birth characteristic here].


I know what you’re saying, things are different than you expected them to be, so you find it sad and frustrating.

That’s all good and fine, but the answer is to care less, think about it differently, and try not to worry about things you can’t change.

You can choose to let things go, which is probably the best answer to your question.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Nat said:


> My wife and daughter (during our tech-free dinner) were telling me about their experience at the gym today and it made me think of this thread. While they were working out some old dude (72 y/o because he made sure to tell everyone) was walking around giving unsolicited workout tips and form advice to everyone. My wife and daughter were laughing about it because after awhile they'd see him coming their way and they'd hop off the machine and scoot away to another machine before he could get to them, and he'd redirect to some other victim. He apparently wasn't able to pick up on any "leave me alone while I work out" body language cues from anyone.


Haha! One of the reasons I wear earbuds at the gym.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Crankout said:


> Haha! One of the reasons I wear earbuds at the gym.


Yep, earbuds and a baseball cap are standard "leave me alone" signs.


----------

